# Larry OG Hamster Cut under LED Flower 2014



## Locked (Jul 13, 2014)

Some pics of the 2 Larry OG's I have under LED light in my Flower tent. Not sure how far they are along, 2-3 weeks maybe.  I already know i need another light in order to use the full space in the 4x4 tent.  That being said I am impressed with what I am seeing. As you can see they look real healthy and temps here have been in the mid 90's for about 10 days to 2 weeks.  They have been getting silicate added to there water.  

I defoliated them a bit and the bottom 1/4 has been removed.  This is a total learning experience. First ever run with LED lights. 

View attachment IMG_20140712_210629.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140712_210620.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140712_210612.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140712_210602.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140712_210553.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140712_210533.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140712_210330.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140712_210312.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140712_210304.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 13, 2014)

Looking great, in for the greenness


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2014)

I didn't know your grow could look any better then it has forever, but it does, these are prettier..And you old ones were awesome.  Really nice Hammy. Led mojo for sure, we will walk thru this new tech together...I like that lights too.


----------



## dgarcia9951 (Jul 13, 2014)

I am new at growing indoors or at all for that matter. What soil, chems (if any) do I use? What's a "tent"? Thanks for the info hamster lewis. Your plants look beautiful!!


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Looking great, in for the greenness



Thanks bro...I try and keep them green for the entire ride. Need to dial it back a little though with the LED lights since they seem to eat less.


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I didn't know your grow could look any better then it has forever, but it does, these are prettier..And you old ones were awesome.  Really nice Hammy. Led mojo for sure, we will walk thru this new tech together...I like that lights too.



Thanks Rose.  Between the lights and the Silicate they seem very dialed in in spite of the heat.  Will start adding Humic Acid this coming week.


----------



## MR1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Your plants are looking mighty fine Hamster, how tall are they if you don't mind me asking, I see they are above your doorknobs?


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2014)

dgarcia9951 said:


> I am new at growing indoors or at all for that matter. What soil, chems (if any) do I use? What's a "tent"? Thanks for the info hamster lewis. Your plants look beautiful!!



Thanks Brosef.  Let me see if I can help you a bit.

I live in the Northeastern US and use a Seed starting soil mix with little to any nutrients in it.  With MJ it is important to be in control of the plants feeding. It has specific needs that need to be met in order to do well. 

Nutrient wise I use General Hydroponics 3 part system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I Veg in 2x4x5 foot tents and Flower in a 4x4x6.5 foot tent.  Like this>>







 I used to run one 600w HPS and one 400w HPS in the Flower tent. Now I am running one LED fixture.  I will be adding one more soon.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 14, 2014)

Looking real good there Hamster. I am so missing my Larry hash


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 14, 2014)

Can't wait to hear about yield. I've always liked your setup (using the no nute soil)and the resulting yields, great control. :aok:


eace:, Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Hush and Orange...


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 14, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks Brosef.  Let me see if I can help you a bit.
> 
> I live in the Northeastern US and use a Seed starting soil mix with little to any nutrients in it.  With MJ it is important to be in control of the plants feeding. It has specific needs that need to be met in order to do well.
> 
> ...



Just gotta love that flora series, sure happy with my results from the entire expert line up. Just added the Kool bloom dry for the first time, things are really starting to get sticky.

I can't wait to try the LEDs, still researching things, might do a combination of lights next run.


----------



## Locked (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah I am loving the LED Light so far.  As for GH,  I won't use anything else.  Affordable, easy to use and works great.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice job Hammy.  Great looking plants, I'm in.  I'm gonna use LEDs I think, IF Ohio ever gets their act together.  Not this year I'm afraid...:bong2:


----------



## Locked (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks pp... I will be picking up one more of these LED lights and going all LED this Fall/Winter.  I have been impressed so far.


----------



## BROMAN (Jul 21, 2014)

I guess the led has come of age.  what wattage, brand are you using oh honored and venerable hamster.


----------



## Locked (Jul 21, 2014)

BROMAN said:


> I guess the led has come of age.  what wattage, brand are you using oh honored and venerable hamster.



I believe it is made by TopLED.  I will track down the link to the light and post it here.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I believe it is made by TopLED.  I will track down the link to the light and post it here.





Please do when you have a minute.


----------



## Locked (Jul 21, 2014)

BROMAN said:


> I guess the led has come of age.  what wattage, brand are you using oh honored and venerable hamster.








Dman1234 said:


> Please do when you have a minute.



http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.U80CGONdV8G


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2014)

Latest pics. 

View attachment IMG_20140726_011423.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140726_011429.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140726_011613.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140726_011623.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140726_011627.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140726_011637.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140726_011640.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140726_011343.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140726_011347.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2014)

They are even way more beautiful that your pre led Larry's and those were awesome. Just gorgeous Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks Rose...digging the LED so far.  Can't wait to add another light.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2014)

I feel ya, can't wait my own self.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 26, 2014)

I like your little flower room hamster......that's what I want my little tent to look like.....lol....But its still a tad ghetto! lol  I have to get a cool tube.....  When I look at those buds...I wish I could smell through the computer....lol  :vap-Bong_smoker:

Nice work...gotta be some of the nicest buds I have seen from LED's! :chuck:


----------



## MR1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Very nice Hamster.


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2014)

Warrior said:


> I like your little flower room hamster......that's what I want my little tent to look like.....lol....But its still a tad ghetto! lol  I have to get a cool tube.....  When I look at those buds...I wish I could smell through the computer....lol  :vap-Bong_smoker:
> 
> Nice work...gotta be some of the nicest buds I have seen from LED's! :chuck:



Thanks Warrior.  I am a huge tent fan. Could not imagine growing without them.


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Very nice Hamster.



Thanks MR1...very impressed with the LED up to this point.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 26, 2014)

they def seem to love the new light....   hella frosty fo sho...  sent out pm bout that BB#3 for ya...   cross your fingers :48:


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> they def seem to love the new light....   hella frosty fo sho...  sent out pm bout that BB#3 for ya...   cross your fingers :48:



Thanks my friend....appreciate that. :48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 27, 2014)

no worries brosef....   I just hope its still around...


----------

